# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  SAMSUNG (2x4GB) SO-DIMM DDR3-1600MHZ 204-PIN LAPTOP MEMORY M471B5173QH0-YK0

## Dr_Giwrgos

*>>>> ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ <<<<<*
Πωλείται το ζευγάρι απο Μνήμες Ram  "* SAMSUNG (2x4GB) SO-DIMM DDR3-1600MHZ 204-PIN LAPTOP MEMORY M471B5173QH0-YK0* "
απο το laptop μου Lenovo G500 για λόγους αναβάθμισης σε (2x8 GB). 
ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
2x4GB = 8GB RAM
CL 11
PC3-12800  , 1600MHz , 204 Pin
WEEK/YEAR  33/13
*>>>>> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ - ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ <<<<<<*
Η πληρωμή μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί με κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό ALPHA BANK αλλά κ με Αντικαταβολή.
Επίσης μπορώ να διευκολύνω την αποστολή με οποιοδήποτε εταιρεία courier αρκεί να υπάρχει διαθέσιμη στην πόλη μου. (Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ELTA , ELTA Courier , ACS , Γενική Ταχυδρομική , Speedex , TNT , DHL )
*Τα έξοδα αποστολής (Αντικαταβολής) επιβαρύνουν τον αγοραστή.


*
*TIMH 40€

*

*>>>ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ <<<<<*
_Οι μνήμες πωλούνται αποκλειστικά ως ζευγάρι!_
_Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το οποιοδήποτε ενδιαφέρον αγοράς._

----------

